# Acne and Blackheads



## Suyana07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm a 20 year girl who aggressively loves her skin and hairs even don't allow anyone to touch them but from last week, I got acne and lots of blackheads and papules over my face, some of the images I'm posting here, so that you guys can get idea





Its happening all aroung my chin, under chin and on my right cheek and I'm very fair same as shown in picture, I was having very beautiful skin before these issues.

And Yes, I got this pimple over my right cheek too :





 And I'm stressed to see my skin like this. I need to know what should I do, as I can't bear them anymore. One thing I want to disclose is that I missed my periods last months because of stress (as doctor says so). And would like to tell the products I use :

Ponds White Beauty Face Wash (Regularly)

Fuller's Earth+Almond Oil+Glycerine+Turmeric (Every Sunday)

Scrubbing with Ever Yuth Almond Scrub (Every Sunday)

Cleansing with Lakme Pore Cleanser (Every Sunday)

Please let me know. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 2, 2012)

OK there are a few possibilities. Missed periods are a huge telltale sign of not only pregnancy but stress, hormonal imbalances, and illness. If this has just started happening I would first rule out pregnancy and hormonal imbalances with your doc. If you are stressed out, eating poorly, not sleeping enough, or dehydrated those could be effecting your skin as well.

Another potential problem could be the use of a new product(s) that may not agree with your skin. Have you changed your beauty regimen? Maybe introduced new products?


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 3, 2012)

No I haven't used any new product and second thing, I got mensus so there is no issue regarding them


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm no expert on this, but if you missed your period last month your hormones might be the cause of your sudden acne. Or environmental changes could be effecting your skin (change in temperature, humidity, etc). Have you traveled recently or has there been a drastic weather change where you live? Even though you're just 20, you should look up adult acne. There are thousands of articles on how to deal with adult acne on the internet.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was on the same path a month and a half ago. I was really stressed with work and my period came late (delayed for more than two weeks). Prior to that, I had my PT showing negative results and even went to my OBGYN to check further. Sadly, not preggo. I had been asking her about sudden changes that I felt like similar symptoms as of a pregnant woman, including cystic acne. I broke out sooooo bad despite the regular routine I had been following from the previous months. I had similar issue last year and both OB suggested me to take birth control pills which made my skin worst, doubling my acne. I was thinking that our frequent travel along with changing weather (and changing season) might be considered as reasons for my acne breakouts. Given the fact that the weather is gearing toward cold temperature, prolly change your skin routine and diet. Do not forget to drink plenty of fluids. If you are wearing makeup, try to wear minimal makeup as much as possible to allow your skin breathe.

If it is really disturbing, best person to talk to is a dermatologist. I was an inch to consult one but I told my OB that I will stop taking BC pills, and my skin went back to normal.


----------



## Aisha (Nov 3, 2012)

Take a balanced and nutritious diet and use home remedies for blackheads:-

1)Apply a combination of one teaspoon of coriander juice and half a teaspoon of turmeric powder is one of the most successful natural home remedies for Blackheads and Pimples on face.
2)Regularly apply this mixture on the face and other affected areas and wash it off in the morning to cure Blackheads naturally. Similarly, face pack prepared from red sandalwood or fullerâ€™s earth can be used in the same way.

3)The application of a mixture of one teaspoon lime juice and one teaspoon cinnamon powder is also beneficial in the natural treatment of Blackheads. Turmeric powder can also be added in this mixture. For best result, follow this Blackhead natural remedy for about 15 days.
 

hope this will be helpful for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asiangal (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm not sure if you've tried korean bbcream but i've found the BRTC blemish recover balm to be super helpful to me in preventing blemishes and controlling to oil on my face


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Aisha, will try them definitely


----------



## Jenny Williams (Nov 19, 2012)

Scrubbing  the dead skin can help you. Plus you can go in a parlour fortnightly and should undergo cleansing process for your face. Since you have just crossed your teen age it is very essential to keep your skin healthy else it turn to more pimple. Do not prick your acne . take steam at home and apply a face pack that suits you after it.


----------



## rosalyhudson (Nov 26, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]Drink a lot of waterâ€™. This will not keep your skin moist but will help in overall upkeep of your health and in turn your skin. It might seem a bit awkward to some, however, this is an important skin care tip. Cleanse your skin regularly. A very effective skin care tip that helps in getting rid of the dirt and other harsh elements from your skin. Cleansing is especially important when you have been out of your house as you are going exposed to pollutants, dust etc. This skin care tip also advocates the use of Luke warm water for cleansing.[/SIZE]


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Nov 26, 2012)

I keep my face (mostly) clear by:


Washing 1x daily w/Aveeno Smart Essentials Pore Purifying Facial Wash *and* Clean &amp; Clear Advantage Oil Absorbing Cream Cleanser
Washing 3x a week with St. Ives Gentle Apricot Scrub

I still always get a huge zit on my cheek around my period, and a few other blemishes here and there on occasion, but not many at all. I would say I probably have an average of 1-2 blemishes per any specific time period.

I love this combination of cleansers since it has kept my skin almost entirely clear and soft without being overly drying. Oh, and as a moisturizer, I've been using my regular Jergens body lotion which hasn't caused me to breakout or get oily or anything, but since I have some dark acne scarring, I decided to try out a few moisturizers made for evening skin tone and diminishing dark spots (Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair and Aveeno Positively Radiant).


----------

